# New Build



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Why does it say GAS???


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

GAS means Gas Auto Solutions. It's the company I am making some of the electronic control parts under. I am partners in a laser metal cutting company and it seemed like a natural thing to do.


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

One thing I really like is the 4-link suspension. It gives a good travel across a grassy field and it gives good clearance in the rear of the vehicle:


----------



## adriftatsea (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks
It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is really good, well done!

I like the lack of design, it can often work really well when you just need something that works, and regulations to conform to.


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

It worked out well. I started out defining what I wanted and what was necessary. I started out with a scrapped out Cushman Truckster. I primarily used the axle and 2-speed gearbox:










My concern was the axle ratio would be too low. I ended up turning the 2-speed gearbox around. Originally it would either be 1-1 or half the speed. Now I made it a doubler. I looked at the numbers and thought I might need the speed. In retro spec, I have only had it in low and it has plenty of speed. In second gear it should go close to 2x as fast and I have checked it to 25mph at reduced controller power. 










To tell you the truth now that I have driven it I wish I would have left the gear box to where I had a half gear. I have pulled a trailer with some weight on it and I would have rather had the TQ of a low gear vs highway speed; especially with lawnmower type tires. 

Setting up general dimensions was the first step:



















Next was sourcing things like uprights, steering racks and accommodating general dimensions such as motor space, battery compartment, seating compartment, feet space, etc:











The steering rack was an MGB rack which I shortened:










You can see here the body containing the battery packs. There are is a left 6 battery pack and a right 6 battery pack with 12 batteries in total.










Then it was a matter of finishing body panels:










The cart was sent to the blasters to be blasted and primed:










I painted the cart with automotive paint then began assembly:


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Here are some more photos from the finish:


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Accelerator pedal I bought for $10 at a swap meet. It was from an over the road truck. It did not have the potentiometer so I 3d printed a mount for the potentiometer which worked out well!


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

By the way, look at the square which is to the left of the of the gearbox in this photo:











That is a trailer hitch receiver which is welded in. The purpose is to weld a receiver to a Harbor freight jib crane for picking up heavier items to load on the bed. This will allow the Jib crane to be dropped in and removed as needed.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is a really nicely set up truck.
I am also doing a similar set up on the rear axle of my EVan-Quadricycle but with larger components for road legal use.

I have planned to also install a point to install a crane on the back of mine. I have the 12v hydraulic crane already but we don't have receiver hitches in the UK so will be making one up anyway.

Are you able to turn the transmission around to get the reduction gear?

I'd like a two speed for mine as I want to run at 40mph on the road but still have slow speed torque for trailer shunting. At the moment I am looking at using an 11" motor with direct drive. With a transmission I can use a smaller motor to off set the extra weight to keep it below the legal 550kg max.


----------



## Burner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. I have not been around my computer. 

The gear box which doubles the speed was actually a reducer before I switched it around. 

The axle and gearbox came off a Cushman Truckster. It has a gear ratio of 8.2 to 1. The gearbox was attached to the axle:










I took the gear box off, located another pinion gear and cut it to fit:



















So far in low gear I have been able to go 25mph with the controller set at 50% battery power. I have not yet seen how fast it will go with the controller turned up. I suspect around 30.

I doubt it would double in speed in high gear even with the ratio is doubled. It would probably do 50 but I don't care to do 50 in it. If I could go back I would probably have left the gear box as a reducer on the axle.


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, I absolutely love it! Thanks for sharing


----------

